# Look blade pedals release point



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been riding the Time Carbon I-click for about a year. i love the pedals but i hate their cleats. they wear off so quickly. they are made with a double compound and the outer compound just cannot take wear very well. at $42.00 for set, they are not cheap when you have to replace them at least twice a year. so, i am willing to go back to Look.

but, i would like to hear from users of the blade. i tried a pair at LBS last night, and it seems like you really have to twist out in order to get unclipped.

is this the case? is there a way to adjust that? i am 185 lbs, will i be safe with the ti edition?

if you have any expereince, please, let me know. i am not willing to give time any more of my money for theiur cleats.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been riding a set since July. I haven't noticed any difficulty getting them to release. I have the 12Nm blade version - perhaps the 16Nm blade version is more difficult to disengage. Do you know which version you tried? There is no adjustment you can make - you need to choose the blade tension (12 or 16) when you buy the pedal. I don't think there is a weight limit. 



Joe


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the iClics and like them alot too. But I have concerns about their durability. Looks with the red cleat are the closest to Time's I have found in terms of float. Speedplays are too small for my 49 wide feet.
There is no weight limit on either the titanium or steel spindled Blades. I don't find any difficulty at all getting out of them. I've been riding clipless pedals since the first Looks in 84 and so far I find the Blades to be the best pedals I have ever used. I like the Shimano pedals also but their lack of float is s showstopper.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been riding the Look Blade for a couple of weeks now. i find them to work much better than the I-clic for me. the cleats look much better and i like the engagement too. i still feel that the release point is a little more than the i-clic. On the other hand, i really like the wider base of the Look Blade. they feel very supportive and you can tell where you are in or out. there is no in between or maybe. over all, i am very pleased i made the change.


----------

